# Black paradise fish @ Menagerie



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Harold got black paradise today. Just thought I'd mention because they're already quite nice at a small 1-2" size and also this is a less common fish. So if you want some... there they are .

1/5.99

The whiptail cats someone was talking about look really really really good. Really healthy looking amazing crazy long fin extensions.










Macropodus erythropterus


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I had some of these years ago They are amazing. first off they are huge adults 12 cm and the males are stunning. I had a pair in a 20 gallon tall and they bred like crazy. Pretty cool too Bubble nester's. I was able to keep the pair together full time and would just scoop hundreds of fry out of the tank. They breed like rabbits. I had a lot of fun with these guys. I wish I had a pair.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

TBemba said:


> I had some of these years ago They are amazing. first off they are huge adults 12 cm and the males are stunning. I had a pair in a 20 gallon tall and they bred like crazy. Pretty cool too Bubble nester's. I was able to keep the pair together full time and would just scoop hundreds of fry out of the tank. They breed like rabbits. I had a lot of fun with these guys. I wish I had a pair.


$12 man. Go get two.

What temp did you keep them at? I went with 77... it was random. I know normal opercularis paradise like 72-75ish


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> $12 man. Go get two.
> 
> What temp did you keep them at? I went with 77... it was random. I know normal opercularis paradise like 72-75ish


$12 for fish, 2 hr drive one way, $40 in gas

I don't think I even had a heater in the tank. I think I had a sponge filter and let nature take it's course. I think you would have to try hard not to breed them. The male makes a huge bubble nest. Some times hard to find females (males look so much better) Also most fry are were males if I remember correctly.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

I got a pair for sure. I've had a paradise pair before and they are 'establishing' exactly the same way. 

I'm gonna stick with 77... The room gets that hot in the summer anyways.

Hey! 1000 posts!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

If they are anything like mine were in a couple months you will be begging me to come down and take some fry  

You will really enjoy them


----------

